# Renewing long stay visitor visa, pending CPAM health insurance question



## eekeek (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello,

The international insurance plan I used to apply for my French long stay visa is now ending, and I just recently realized I could get a social security number + health insurance as I have been here for 9+months. I am renewing my Visa for two more years, and was wondering what to do about the health insurance bit as I just submitted it...can I simply say on my Visa application renewal form that my health insurance is submitted with CPAM? Seems a bit of a waste to buy international insurance again in the interim.

Moreover, Is there a number I can call to get information on the french visa renewal process?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The precise procedure can vary a bit from one departement to the next. If you go to the ameli.fr website you can find the contact information for your departemental CPAM office and see what documents they'll need and make an appointment. 

You say that you are renewing your visa for two more years - I think it depends on what sort of visa (i.e. titre de séjour, your residence permit) you are on, but most of the time you can only renew for one year at a time until you have been here for something like 5 years. But check with the local prefecture to see what the process is for the type of visa you came here on.


----------



## jweihl (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't know if all départements have the ability to process titre de séjour renewals online yet. All I know is that ours (Gard, 30) does and the process is super easy. You can start your own application at: Étrangers en France which is the same website that does your initial visa validation. 

You should get your social security number as soon as you can as the letter that you receive (Attestation de droits de l'assurance maladie) will suffice as proof of insurance for your titre de séjour renewal application.


----------

